

GPU rootkit POC on Windows - billconan
https://github.com/x0r1/WIN_JELLY

======
dmix
Someone on /r/netsec pointed out that it still depends heavily on the CPU, re:
the linux GPU rootkit posted earlier:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/35g2tb/gpu_malware_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/35g2tb/gpu_malware_poc_jellyfish_gpu_rootkit/cr44lqe)

I'm curious if the same applies here.

